# Very simple blues lick - all over the fretboard



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

► Download free lesson files: Lesson files

Here is a simple 5 note minor pentatonic blues lick. You can do a lot with it, but you need to know how to find it instantly without thinking. A good way to do that is to learn it all over the neck, with different string sets. Here are 5 ways to play the same lick. You can find more than 5 ways to play this lick, if you look closely...

A important aspect of being a good lead player is to develop a vocabulary of simple licks, which you can tweak on the fly and expand upon. This simple lick is just a beginning - change it a bit, or add to it - see what you can come up with!

If you are a beginner, this is the kind of stuff to focus on for a while. Just play good licks and learn how to use them, and learn how to find them on the fretboard.

If you are more experienced, learn how to tweak this simple blues lick and make it stand out! Simple is powerful!


----------

